# To feed or not to feed...that is the question



## WilliamsHoneyBees (Feb 17, 2010)

Feed them sugar syrup. It's quick, cheap and efficient. Make sure there is surplus pollen around the brood nest and if there isn't I'd feed them pollen substitute as well. Your dog might catch a rabbit every other day but he would be in a lot better shape if he had something to eat EVERY day. The same with your bees. If you want healthy bees, make sure they are well fed or have plenty of surplus stores.


----------



## Teabag (Feb 10, 2011)

Sorry, a conflicting view from me. I have to say I would not feed anything at all. They are flying and collecting so that sounds good. I know a lot of people feed sugar as an insurance policy but I don't. My view is that sugar should only be used as an emergency measure. Do you feel your bees are at the critical stage and need sugar? They have come this far on their own and appear to be using their winter stores to raise new brood. This is normal and they will increase the colony size as they see fit taking into account local forage and conditions. I would trust in them and leave alone. It's your choice so good luck with whatever path you take.


----------



## BeeGora (Oct 22, 2013)

Now for a third opinion. Feed them the honey. It will be a lot better for them than sugar syrup. Since you got it locally there's probably nothing in it that your bees won't be exposed to any way.


----------



## Snigglet (Apr 26, 2014)

I am wavering between the "feed them honey" idea & not intervening - I tried giving them of the crystallized honey the other day & they ignored it completely. I suspect that means they are telling me "I am not hungry"????? The weather is supposed to be really nice for the next week so I guess I am going to watch them really close & do another inspection this weekend. The idea to look for pollen around the brood is a GREAT one, & not something I had read or heard of so thank you for that Dan!! 

If anyone has anymore ideas, let me know - My bees & I are almost through our first year together so I am trying to learn anything I can to be a good bee-steward! Thank you!!!


----------



## Rusty Hills Farm (Mar 24, 2010)

I believe if you are gonna lose one to starving, March is the month it's most likely to happen. Sugar syrup is CHEAP. If they don't need it, they'll just ignore it. Nothing is worse than the feeling you get when you open one that starved and you realize you could have prevented it with just a jar or two. 

I don't ever feed someone else's honey just because I cannot be sure what surprises may be lurking in there.

JMO


Rusty


----------



## dudelt (Mar 18, 2013)

Snigglet, being just a bit north of you I have similar issues. Last weekend I opened up the hives and the bees were as gentle as could be and also bringing in some nectar. For me, that means there is a good flow happening. Here the maples are just opening. My bet is that you are in the middle of a good maple flow. Take a look around and see how the maple trees are blooming. You might even be able to harvest some maple honey! It is often too cold to do so but since the Pac NW got no winter this year, it could be a good one. Finally, the nights here are really cold but the days around 55 degrees. If the sugar water is too cold, they will not take it. Since the stores are real low, only a half of a bar, I would feed just in case. Better safe than sorry.


----------



## WilliamsHoneyBees (Feb 17, 2010)

A half of a frame of food is like a triscuit cracker to a bee hive. Throw in a few days of rain or less then optimal foraging conditions and you have a starved colony. What happens when the maple flow you are getting quits? You won't see it for a few days even if you are checking your colony every day. Suddenly many thousands of larvae getting fed by nurse bees gobbles all that 1/2 frame up and they starve. When I am out checking hives in early spring I want to see at least 2 frames of surplus nectar/honey at all inspections or they are getting fed. You'd be surprised how quick they can go through food stores raising brood.


----------



## Eric Crosby (Jan 4, 2015)

Hi Snig, I am a bit more north of Dudelt and am watching the same weather patterns as both of u. I generally save feeding for specific purposes. Some of my colonies are running a bit low on stores and I will be adding a bar of honey to them, but I would will also be feeding as it warms into he weekend with the hopes that they will pack the syrup around the brood nest where they need it and with the bigger hope that it frees them up to focus more on gathering pollen. We have been so lucky this winter, bu the rains may start Tuesday and who knows when they will stop.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

The important thing is to not let them starve. So check them (by hefting the hive, not by opening it) and if they get any lighter than they are now, feed them.


----------



## Delta Bay (Dec 4, 2009)

Sounds like a very small colony so they are not going to be using up large amounts of food at this time. As Crosby mentions seeing liquid stores right near the cluster is a good sign. Feeding a pint or two before the weather turns wet and cool will help get them through to the next warm spell. If feeding I would give 2 to 1 syrup in small amounts, make sure they have found it and are taking while the syrup is good and warm. Open honey could start robbing with a small colony so I would avoid that for now.


----------



## Snigglet (Apr 26, 2014)

Thank you everyone for your suggestions, it gives me a much better picture of what I need to do! I will peek at the brood comb on Sunday (supposed to be over 70 degrees) & see if there is anything around those...I will also add some feed at the same time, if not sooner. I will also start lifting my hive periodically to check as well!!! I need to go look at the maples on our property, I wouldn't doubt they are blooming as so much of the early stuff is! I am seeing bright orange & bright yellow pollen coming in (mostly yellow). I think I read that orange is typically dandelions. I have a nifty chart, I will get that out & check what maple pollen looks like! You all are wonderful!!!! Thanks again!


----------



## Eric Crosby (Jan 4, 2015)

Dandelions are starting up here and should be in full force in about 2 weeks. Willow and I think our big lead maple is in a couple of weeks as well. You are probably 1-2 weeks ahead of us.

Cheers


----------



## Snigglet (Apr 26, 2014)

The maples & willows aren't doing a thing yet, just leaf buds - just checked them. The pollen is coming from somewhere else. I have seen heather blooming, camelias & little ground daisys (not sure what they are), my andromedas are also blooming but only the little bees & the bumbles seem to like those...The weather is glorious, I hope it isn't too hard on the bees when the weather gets cold & wet, like our usual springtime!


----------



## WilliamsHoneyBees (Feb 17, 2010)

There are different species of maple (at least in Ohio) and they all start to bloom at different times. Change of elevation or which side of the hill the tree is on will affect when they bloom.


----------

